# meetic schaltet nicht frei



## axismundi (21 Mai 2007)

Ich habe bei der Kontaktbörse meetic den Pass bezahlt und auch eine Bestätigung bekommen. Auch nach dreimaliger Nachfrage ist jedoch keine Freischaltung erfolgt.
Nur will ich rechtliche Schritte ergreifen.
Weiss jemand wohin man sich da am besten wendet?
Gibt es spezielle Anlaufstellen dafür im internet?

viele Grüße
Marc


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: meetic schaltet nicht frei*



axismundi schrieb:


> Kontaktbörse meetic


Was ist das?



axismundi schrieb:


> Nur will ich rechtliche Schritte ergreifen.


Wie sollen die aussehen?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: meetic schaltet nicht frei*



Reducal schrieb:


> axismundi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kontaktbörse meetic
> ...


au weia , noch nie was von Google gehört?  Einfach eingeben, der erste Treffer ist es


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: meetic schaltet nicht frei*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> au weia , noch nie was von Google gehört?


Bin noch nicht so lange im Internet und habe deshalb kaum Ahnung davon, sorry. Sorry bitte auch dafür, dass man einigen Postern den Sachverhalt erst irgendwo rausziehen muss, die hier Antworten auf ihre Fragen suchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: meetic schaltet nicht frei*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was ist das?
> 
> Wie sollen die aussehen?



Ja eben das ist meine Frage!
Bezahlt, Leistung verweigert = Betrug
Die 30 € machen mich nicht arm, aber ich bin einfach stocksauer auf diesen Laden und schon deshalb will ich die Sache nicht auf sich beruhen lassen!
Ich werde mal googlen nach "online staatsanwalt". Mal schauen...


----------



## sascha (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: meetic schaltet nicht frei*



> "online staatsanwalt"



Such lieber nach dem örtlich zuständigen Staatsanwalt


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: meetic schaltet nicht frei*



axismundi schrieb:


> Nur will ich rechtliche Schritte ergreifen.


Hast Du mit Kreditkarte bezahlt? Wenn ja, unbedingt Einspruch gegen die Zahlung erheben bei der die KK herausgebenden Bank. Besteht hinreichender Verdacht auf Betrug, wird denen der Abrechnungsvertrag gestoppt, und evt. kriegst Du sogar das Geld zurueck.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: meetic schaltet nicht frei*

Habe mir gerade deren Website angeschaut...
Naja, auf dem ersten Blick sieht es aus wie eine Gebr. S. . Aber das Suchen nach dem im Impressum (gaaaaanz am Schluß der AGB's) genannten Verantwortlichen (Wikipedia-Eintrag ist interesant) läßt auf einen 'normalen' Anbieter schließen.

Nachdem ich jedoch die AGB's gelesen haben, muß ich gestehen, da bleib ich doch lieber Single. Wenn man so sieht, was die alles mit den persönlichen Daten der Mitglieder machen dürfen... Nein Danke!


----------

